# 50th Year Anniversary of Star Trek This Year



## WhatInThe (May 20, 2016)

This year is the 50th Anniversary of the scifi tv show Star Trek.

http://www.pressherald.com/2016/05/19/seattle-museum-marks-50th-anniversary-of-star-trek/

If you started watching the show on network tv and not syndication/rerun heaven you're an old fart.

YIKES! Where did those years go?

May you live many more years and still prosper.


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2016)

Yep, old fart here.  50 years, were_ does_ the time go?    A new Star Trek TV series is planned for January 2017.


----------



## BadeMillsap (May 20, 2016)

My son and I are booked on the 50th anniversary Star Trek cruise that sails 1/9/2017 with Shatner and several other stars on board. The whole ship is dedicated to the Star Trek theme. 

Via Tapatalk-- Bade


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2016)

Live well and prosper! Love Star Trek.


----------



## Guitarist (May 20, 2016)

CBS is bringing out a new series in 2017 but from what I've seen only the first episode will be shown free on TV; all others will be shown on CBS VOD for $5.99/month.  

Ripoff.


----------



## BadeMillsap (May 20, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> CBS is bringing out a new series in 2017 but from what I've seen only the first episode will be shown free on TV; all others will be shown on CBS VOD for $5.99/month.
> 
> Ripoff.


Yep 

Via Tapatalk-- Bade


----------



## Warrigal (May 20, 2016)

Star Trek is to the US as Doctor Who is to the Brits.
I enjoy both.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2016)

I enjoyed the Original Star Trek TV series...with Shatner, Nimoy, and crew...and have seen the movies they made at least a couple of times.  I've watched a few of the newer versions that have been appearing on TV, but they just aren't the same...to me.  Perhaps its my age, but it seems that there are some stories that don't lend themselves well to "sequels".


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Star Trek is to the US as Doctor Who is to the Brits.
> I enjoy both.



Yes, the same had occurred to me as well.      I'm glad we get BBC America, which carries both Star Trek(Next Generation) and Dr. Who.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 21, 2016)

Can't believe it has been 50 years!!  I watched the original shows, as a kid, and remember in college, we would eat early so we could get to the dorm's TV room for Star Trek re-runs every week night.  We knew they were cheesy even then, but the thought of traveling is space was awesome!  Thank you Gene Roddenberry!!  

He paved the way for Time Tunnel, Battlestar Galactica (old & new), Babylon Five, Farscape, (of course Firefly), Star Gate, Next Generation, Voyager, Deep Space Nine and so many others.  We LOVE Science Fiction.  Looking forward to Dark Matter coming back


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2016)

Yep, old fart here too.  My dad and I used to watch Star Trek back in the day.  We thought it was so great.....my mother thought we were a couple of idiots.  It was so delightfully cheesy - I love the reruns.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2016)

S'funny; Never did get into the StarTrek series.  Don't ask me why. Guess not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I enjoyed the Original Star Trek TV series...with Shatner, Nimoy, and crew...and have seen the movies they made at least a couple of times.  I've watched a few of the newer versions that have been appearing on TV, but they just aren't the same...to me.  Perhaps its my age, but it seems that there are some stories that don't lend themselves well to "sequels".


I totally agree Bob. The original Star Trek was the best. I feel that way about a lot of the shows and sequels they bring back. One that I didn't think I would like but I will watch occasionally is Hawaii Five O. Of course Jack Lord did it best.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

Jack Lord was impressive.


----------

